# tickling as erotic foreplay



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Do any others use tickling as a form of erotic foreplay? My wife and I find it stimulating, playful, sensual, and erotic. Surely we aren't the only couple like this. 

It has become a regular part of our intimacy. We use fingers, tongues, hair (I have a beard) but also use other things from satin ribbons to artist brushes to ball point pens. Even an electric toothbrush. 

Sometimes it is subtle like tracing a single finger over bare skin. Sometimes it is crazy making causing shrieks and wrestling about. Sometimes it is brief like when I drag my toes across her arch once. If she responds we become more intimate. Sometimes it is long like holding one down and tickling until the laughing, gasping spouse says a special word for mercy. Sometimes bondage is used.

Lest you think this is something inflicted on my wife who endures it but hates it, she likes to give as well as receive though she admits she often does it knowing it will provoke a tickling retribution much more intense on her. If I haven't tickled for a day or two, she asks why I haven't. She willingly plops her bare feet in my lap on the couch knowing full well her pretty peds will be caressed and tickled.

Are we the only couple who tickle? Surely not.


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

Mr H likes to tickle me, he loves my laugh and that I go all crazy and try to get him back. Mind you he is a foot taller and wider than me and IS NOT ticklish, damn it.

One way I get him back is by sucking on a lock of my hair and shoving it up his nose, it does tickle.

We play fight, we both have a wicked SOH and aim to make each other laugh so hard it hurts. His goal is to get me to wet my pants one day from laughing, I have come very close.

I would not call it erotic foreplay for us but it sure is bonding.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Maneo, my wife and I do this all the time. Sometimes, we start by having her cover her eyes with her sleeping mask...and then I will sprinkle baby powder on her nude body...followed by light, totally random, feathering touches by my finger tips. It feels fantastic. In our night stand, I also have 3 different artistic paint brushes I bought at Michaels. I use those and some times even turn them around and use the wood handles. She never knows what I will use next or where I will randomly tease her. That is all part of the fun. 

We think it is extremely exciting. I know that when she teases me like this for 20 minutes, I can't wait to rip that mask off my eyes and take her with uncontrolled passion. These teasing sessions are also great times to talk dirty to each other!

Sometimes, we also use a silk scarf or feathers. I think it is fun to experiment with different things and find out what feels the most erotic. On occasion, my wife will pull off her silky panties and drag them across my body. Same thing with her pantyhose when she wears them. She uses her hair at times. She also uses an old make up brush and lightly brushes my family jewels and taint area. Wow, what a turn on....I think teasing like this is FANTASTIC foreplay. 

When I get a professional massage, my lady therapist will finish with my feet for the last 5 or 10 minutes. Many times, she will lightly tease them and I find it extremely erotic! Talk about a turn on and a huge tent under the white sheet!!!. OMG. She seems to know exactly how good this feels. 

Teasing is big in our bedroom. I love having my body so turned on that my stallion is dripping and pulsating....just waiting for what is to come next. I would love to get more teasing and tickling ideas from others...so please share!


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

hum.......


----------



## lonesomegra (Dec 11, 2011)

You are lucky people. It is appalling the way my wife looks at me when I try to tickle her. I can get away with a 1or 2 seconds of tickling but after that she demands I stop. The icy cold, dank darkness in her eyes is almost akin to naked hatred.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

my wife is not hardly ticklish


----------



## IndyTMI (Oct 26, 2012)

It's an absolute must. We both prefer knismesis over gargalesis any day.
She said I touch her like she has never been touched before and just loves it.
We've both come to realize that we touch one another as we want to be touched, so we learned quickly what works for one another.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

so baby powder which I have just heard is good for massage tickling?


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

edbopc said:


> so baby powder which I have just heard is good for massage tickling?


Well, it works wonders in our bedroom, and my wife loves the clean smell of baby powder on her nude body. I think arousal is the key to good sex. Knowing how to arouse your spouse's body, in creative ways, is a very important skill to master. 

Some may call it tickling, but I call it featherly, light touching. What ever you call it, it turns the entire body on. I love to give and receive this kind of touching.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

lonesomegra said:


> You are lucky people. It is appalling the way my wife looks at me when I try to tickle her. I can get away with a 1or 2 seconds of tickling but after that she demands I stop. The icy cold, dank darkness in her eyes is almost akin to naked hatred.


I'm very ticklish. If someone tried to tickle me when I didn't want it, I'm not responsible for where my hands or legs go.


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Coffee Amore said:


> I'm very ticklish. If someone tried to tickle me when I didn't want it, I'm not responsible for where my hands or legs go.


Think of it as very light touching, not tickling. It should be soothing, and arousing. You get to the point where you wish the person doing it to you would get to your most provocative erogenous zones FAST. Lots of anticipation...


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

I agree about the light touch. That is the most erotic for us. Though we sometimes have "take no prisoner" tickle wrestling that is "ha-ha" tickles, for the sensual and erotic moment it is the feather light touch that really gets the juices flowing in a literal and figurative sense. 

If my fingertips dancing lightly over her brings goosebumps and she squirms a little - or even better, her whole body slightly shudders - or she curls her toes and lets out a soft combination moan/giggle then I know I'm doing it right. And once her sensitivity is turned on that tingly way her entire body becomes one super sensitive bundle of nerve endings. Then the challenge becomes not jumping to the conclusion too soon but prolonging the sensual teasing tingling tickling touches to build her arousal (and mine). 

Sometimes when we are getting romantic in bed she will whisper in my ear, "Tickle me." And I always do.


----------



## 2ntnuf (Jul 14, 2012)

A guy I used to work with years ago used to say he asked one of his girlfriends jokingly, "Tickle your ass with a feather?" When she said, "What??" He'd say, "Typically nasty weather?" hahahaha 

I used to tickle my x1's back by very lightly running my finger up and down. For some reason she liked it. She asked me to do it. Shrugs.  Strange, but true. Hey, whatever turns you on. hahaha


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

Maneo said:


> I agree about the light touch. That is the most erotic for us. Though we sometimes have "take no prisoner" tickle wrestling that is "ha-ha" tickles, for the sensual and erotic moment it is the feather light touch that really gets the juices flowing in a literal and figurative sense.
> 
> If my fingertips dancing lightly over her brings goosebumps and she squirms a little - or even better, her whole body slightly shudders - or she curls her toes and lets out a soft combination moan/giggle then I know I'm doing it right. And once her sensitivity is turned on that tingly way her entire body becomes one super sensitive bundle of nerve endings. Then the challenge becomes not jumping to the conclusion too soon but prolonging the sensual teasing tingling tickling touches to build her arousal (and mine).



:iagree: It is so fun to slowly build arousal and get the entire body turned on...including the mind. I love this and taught my wife how to do it to me. I crave it when we have extra time in the bedroom. It gets very interesting when both hands are randomly roaming in totally different areas of the body. The receive has no idea what is next. The anticipation is priceless. Good for you Maneo! I hope others do this too.:smthumbup:


----------



## Rowan (Apr 3, 2012)

I like the silly kind of tickling. I think it can be fun, bonding, and creates a sense of not-so-serious play that is a delightful thing to share with a partner. I also really like light, feathery touches. It wakes up the senses and makes me very aware of my body. I enjoy having my hair played with for the same reason. It sends delicious little chills all over. That can be very sexy. 

When I was reading this thread yesterday, I remembered that my ex-husband and I used to tickle one another and laugh as we wrestled around when we were younger. We gradually stopped over the years, and in thinking about it last night, I suddenly realized why. He didn't always stop when I asked or needed him to. Sometimes, it just felt....mean. I sort of just stopped being up for tickling one another, without really being able to articulate why. His explanation was, of course, that I just wasn't any fun anymore. My flash of insight last night was that, (duh!) I stopped being into it because it often didn't feel safe or fun and loving anymore. He's a very intense person and he enjoyed holding me down and tickling me way past when it was fun for me, and I couldn't trust him to stop when asked. That was _not_ sexy.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

We both like the feather light touch that is almost a tickle but not. It is a great way to warm up the skin and increase sensitivity. I mostly do this for him. He has to be reminded frequently "not so hard!" My gorilla man....

I can't tolerate actual tickling tough. Had two bigger brothers growing up. Tickle torture really is torture. Being tickled has never felt safe.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

I was never, ever tickled as a baby/child and I think this may be why I can't stand it now (I'm very ticklish and when people tickle me, they have been kicked in the jaw, hit, etc - totally out of my control). My mother believes (and told me as a young child) that tickling is a form of torture and it's child abuse and no one was ever allowed to tickle me. I had a completely bizarre upbringing so that was pretty mild compared to some of their other "beliefs" but I ended up with zero tolerance. I wish I liked it. I tickle my H sometimes and he likes it but doesn't get off on it, it's just a playful thing. And then I'm always "is this okay? is this too much?" because I can hear my mom's voice "you're torturing him, you evil witch." LOL.


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

omega - yet another tale of the intentional or unintentional impact parents can have on children. Tickling can be cruel and a form of abuse - just ask people who had siblings or an uncle or other relative who thought it was "fun" to hold someone down and tickle with no mercy. Such behavior should not be tolerated. And if someone hates tickling then that should be the end of it.

For others of us it can be a wonderful form of playful sharing and even arousing.

You almost sound wistful in your comments omega, as if you wish you didn't have such strong aversion to tickling drilled into you by your mother so you might be able to enjoy it from time to time.

Parents and other adults can have such strong influence on children in ways that stay a lifetime.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

waiwera said:


> One of my sons and me are so silly ticklish that if someone says "I'm going to tickle you" it makes us giggle and squirm.
> We were both tickled as kids... all our kids were but only one is ticklish...I doubt there is a correlation here.
> 
> But being held down and meanly tickled is not fun...ever and this is so NOT what Maneo and INTD are talking about, this kind of touching is pure eroticism.
> ...


somebody say bacon?


----------



## Gob Bluth (Jul 12, 2010)

This is a great topic. 

I love everything to do with tickling, both giving and receiving. And I am fortunate that my wife allows me to indulge in this turn on (even though she doesn't share it as completely as I do).

I also agree with the previous posters that we do not ever make it torturous or painful to receive. My wife had a brother that tickled her unmercifully when she was younger and it has taken a long time to get her over that mental barrier.

We keep the tickling light and playful and definitely use it as part of the foreplay as well as when we are intimate. There is nothing that gets me more excited than when I can get my wife giggling with ticklish laughter and she enjoys tickling me very much.

Thank you to everyone for sharing I hope there are more responses.


----------



## omega (Aug 2, 2011)

Maneo said:


> omega - yet another tale of the intentional or unintentional impact parents can have on children.
> 
> Parents and other adults can have such strong influence on children in ways that stay a lifetime.


Very true, all of what you said, Maneo. But honestly, tickling is the least of my parent-induced problems. I have dozens of fun ones, like not being allowed to watch *any* television (was removed from classrooms even for educational material screened during class... like physics videos in science class etc) until I was in my university dormitory was another "no big deal" one (they thought that there were dangerous rays coming out of the screen....). I am, however, pretty convinced that they thought they were being great parents. Now I live a 10 hour flight away from them (which I've never taken) and have sworn never to have children of my own .

TL;dr: Parents - don't mess up your kids too much. It's probably fun at the time but not worth it in the end.


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

waiwera said:


> OK... I have an eye mask from the $2 shop... a leopard print one.
> How appropriate!
> 
> Going to ask for a 'tickle' this weekend and wear it... I think I'll enjoy it even more having this sense taken away.


$2 bucks, I want one, I used a silk tie the last time , it worked well


----------



## rush (Mar 29, 2013)

I got to get shopping


----------



## I Notice The Details (Sep 15, 2012)

waiwera said:


> Ok...well I loved it... just fingertips...very slow...
> 
> The eye mask gave me full license to just close my eyes and enjoy.
> A toe curling experience for sure.
> ...


I KNEW you would love it!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome, and thanks for sharing Waiwera! He will love it too if he isn't peeking.


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

waiwera said:


> every time I looked at him he's got the mask sideways and he's peeking. *Might keep my clothes on next time.... less to look at maybe *
> 
> 
> It was a delicious experience!


:rofl:

Ya think?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

Glad you enjoyed it waiwera. We've used blindfolds from time time. It does heighten the other senses. I love to tie down and blindfold my wife for some erotic teasing and tickling and bring her to the edge of an explosive conclusion. And then help her experience that intense conclusion. Shrieks, screams, and moans mixed with giggles and laughter But I bet you know exactly what I am describing. ;-)


----------



## TicklishTickler66 (Nov 2, 2016)

A while back I had a discussion with my wife about my tickling fetish and after she understood that is was a part of me and that I wanted to give her a special type of attention in the bedroom, she was into it. Most of our tickling involves bondage and mostly she is tied spread on the bed with wearing a blindfold. Sometimes naked and sometimes very little on. It is amazing how ticklish she does get after orgasm and how much fun tickling her private areas can be. Then again, she wanted a turn to tickle me and she got hooked. She enjoys tying me kneeling on this small bench, ties my wrists and ankles to the bench, she prefers me to be naked and blindfolded. She discovered that tickling me is a turn on to the point of me leaking during the process and she can't get enough. I hope other married couples out there read this and if you can communicate with your spouse, things can happen.


----------

